# Grizzly having a free shipping deal on a bunch of their items



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a great time to buy from Grizzly if you were looking at something and the shipping made the difference. 

Only some if the machines have free shipping, but the jointer I was looking at has free shipping and it saves over 140.00, still I am in no position to purchase it right now, darn it!

http://grizzly.com/products/freeshipping.aspx

http://grizzly.com/products/8-Jointer-with-Parallelogram-Beds/G0490


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Nick, I have experienced this before with Grizzly. They have great products and service. But, once you order something, they have your banking info. Then they taunt you with sales when they no your in no position to purchase.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The worst part is I need that jointer more than want it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw that add. It seems they have good equipment just too pricey on the freight.


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

These are great savings on the shipping, especially since Grizzly makes a very nice product for a reasonable price. I have a grizzly 10 inch cabinet saw and a Grizzly 15 inch planer that I bought during this last year. Both work flawlessly and were dead on accurate right out the crates. I paid around $300 for shipping of both and wish they would have had free shipping at my time of purchase. However I feel the tools were an excellent value even with the cost of shipping added in.


----------



## marks (Feb 3, 2009)

pretty cool!


----------

